# Shark Fishing by Sandestin



## Blazerz65

I am going back down to my condo this week and wondering how the shark fishing has been out by the Hilton beach? I have never really caught any sharks out here but i want to try it this time i go down. Also im bringing my 21 ft deep-v boat this time keeping it at legendary. Any good news in the bay?


----------



## lowprofile

might want to move this to the questions forum. there are plenty of threads in there about shark fishing and destin is a good spot.


----------



## bigtallluke

Just so you know, shark fishing is illegal from or within 2500 feet of the beach in SOUTH WALTON County..... I found this out the hard way 3 weeks ago, but luckily I got off pretty easy. The Hilton and of SanDestin Area is in South Walton. I was fishing for sharks from Grayton beach when the code enforcement truck payed me a visit. It's illegal to: blood bait, chum, or Intentionally fish for sharks from the shore. I personally don't care if you do or don't, but if Johnny Law dog payes you a visit, then tell him you are "red fishing" ;-)


----------



## DustinE

bigtallluke said:


> Just so you know, shark fishing is illegal from or within 2500 feet of the beach in SOUTH WALTON County..... I found this out the hard way 3 weeks ago, but luckily I got off pretty easy. The Hilton and of SanDestin Area is in South Walton. I was fishing for sharks from Grayton beach when the code enforcement truck payed me a visit. It's illegal to: blood bait, chum, or Intentionally fish for sharks from the shore. I personally don't care if you do or don't, but if Johnny Law dog payes you a visit, then tell him you are "red fishing" ;-)


When you say code enforcement who are you talking about? If you were fishing in Grayton state park then I know that is illegal. You cant shark fish from the beach at any state park in Florida. There is no law against shark fishing in walton county that I know. I have talked to FWC about this a few times and you can chum from the beach, IMO it's not necessary but it is legal. 2 hooks in the same bait and treble hooks are about the only thing that you can't do for sharks. As long as you follow the shark regulations regarding size and species you will be fine. I am not calling you a liar but more than likely it was a park ranger you spoke to even if you didnt go through the park and went out by red bar.


----------



## bigtallluke

DustinE said:


> When you say code enforcement who are you talking about? If you were fishing in Grayton state park then I know that is illegal. You cant shark fish from the beach at any state park in Florida. There is no law against shark fishing in walton county that I know. I have talked to FWC about this a few times and you can chum from the beach, IMO it's not necessary but it is legal. 2 hooks in the same bait and treble hooks are about the only thing that you can't do for sharks. As long as you follow the shark regulations regarding size and species you will be fine. I am not calling you a liar but more than likely it was a park ranger you spoke to even if you didnt go through the park and went out by red bar.


When I say code enforcement I mean that South Walton literally has a code enforcement truck that rides on the beach and patrols the local beaches. It's a white Toyota tundra that says "code enforcement" on it and has the south Walton logo on it. The officers name is Jeff Mcvay that patrols at night.
I was not at Grayton beach state park, I was on Grayton beach with my permitted vehicle. (Behind red bar) 

http://www.co.walton.fl.us/DocumentCenter/Home/View/1366

Page 6 of 21 addresses fishing. Paragraph B specifically addresses shark fishing, blood baiting, and chumming. All definitions are at the top of page.

I was not aware of any rules against it either untill I was approached by Mr Mcvay that evening.


----------



## Blazerz65

Thanks for the info. Is using cut bait considerrd "blood-baiting"


----------



## bigtallluke

The article defines "Blood baiting" as using blood or bloody fish parts to attract sharks.
That definitely leaves room for interpretation, but I don't think it necessarily means cut bait. I personally think that if you were using bonito as cut bait, then that might be asking for trouble, but at the same time I don't think they can prove it or enforce it since the definition is a little "loose".
I definitely don't want you guys to think I am trying to be "forum police" and tell people what they can and can't do, I'm just advising to be careful in your wording if you encounter a L.E. officer while shark fishing in S. Walton. 
To be honest I will probably fish again from the shores of S Walton with steel leader and 18/0 circle hooks, but I will be careful on what I say if confronted. With that said, I won't go to SanDestin Beach resort when there are 500 swimmers in the water on a busy weekend either. Gotta use common sense and courtesy to swimmers if your gonna do such a thing in a populated area. 
Just remember You can't help what bites your bait. Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## Blazerz65

I hope you dont get the impression that I am fishing by 500 swimmers... I walk about a mile down the beach ans fish for reds... doesnt say that a 6ft shark moght pic up a nice piece of lady fish though


----------



## xyzzy

Tons of sharks here in Crystal Beach.


----------



## Blazerz65

Where is that at? Sorry new to the area


----------



## bigtallluke

Blazerz65 said:


> I hope you dont get the impression that I am fishing by 500 swimmers...


no definitely not... That was not intended towards you or anyone in particular. I was just stating that if I am going to purposefully shark fish then I will do so with regard for swimmers. I didn't want to sound reckless when I said I would still fish with steel leader and 18/0 circle hooks knowing that shark fishing is illegal in S Walton.


----------



## lowprofile

i've never had problems fishing in Destin. I've fished by swimmers and on busy beaches but usually in the evening when everyone is leaving anyways. to me, having your hooks and bait 200 yards off the beach isn't putting anyone at risk, especially when you can see bulls in the first gut swimming right next to people and want to cast to them but can't. just don't throw your chum at the kids.


----------



## DustinE

The thought of land based shark fishing being illegal makes me sick. Walton county caters to 30a. I've sharked many times and never had a problem but I'm unaware when it became illegal. Thank you for the heads up. Ill never stop but I will choose my words wisely when I have 800yds of line stretched out with a 10lbs ray on for bait. Nothing better than hearing the clicker when you're using big bait.


----------



## Blazerz65

DustinE said:


> Nothing better than hearing the clicker when you're using big bait.


I had that last night. Drag was loose and that baby sandbar shark started runnong for deep water. Zzzzzzz when taking a cat nap will wake you up reall fast


----------



## Blazerz65

lowprofile said:


> i've never had problems fishing in Destin. I've fished by swimmers and on busy beaches but usually in the evening when everyone is leaving anyways. to me, having your hooks and bait 200 yards off the beach isn't putting anyone at risk, especially when you can see bulls in the first gut swimming right next to people and want to cast to them but can't. just don't throw your chum at the kids.


Where have u fished in destin? I always go out right in front of jerrry jones house... their is a noce deep trough with a good blue color before that sandbar. Caught one black tip and sandbar both 4ft to 4 and a half their last night.


----------



## Dennymac

bigtallluke said:


> Just so you know, shark fishing is illegal from or within 2500 feet of the beach in SOUTH WALTON County..... I found this out the hard way 3 weeks ago, but luckily I got off pretty easy. The Hilton and of SanDestin Area is in South Walton. I was fishing for sharks from Grayton beach when the code enforcement truck payed me a visit. It's illegal to: blood bait, chum, or Intentionally fish for sharks from the shore. I personally don't care if you do or don't, but if Johnny Law dog payes you a visit, then tell him you are "red fishing" ;-)


I was reading this thread and sent an email to Half Hitch Tackle to get their opinion and they said it is illegal in State Parks, but not illegal from the beach anywhere else. I asked specifically about South Walton too. I also read the document that was referenced, so now I'm a bit confused. I guess I will just fish and lets see what bites.


----------



## bigtallluke

Definitely fish and see what bites... I was not trying to discourage anyone from shark fishing in South Walton, but rather informing everyone so that they can make their own decision. I will still do it also, but in a wise manner. 
Half Hitch is great, and they are very knowledgable on must topics. Due to the fact that I spoke to the law man himself, and also went and read the ordinances myself, and I very very certain that it is illegal. Half hitch sounds like they are unaware of the regulations for SoWal. Go fish and have a great time, and I doubt you will Run Into code enforcement. I was on Grayton with my truck at 10:00 so that's the only reason he came up to us (beach pass is no good after 10 pm)


----------



## AndyS

http://library.municode.com/index.aspx?clientID=12452&stateID=9&statename=Florida


Sec. 22-02. Definitions.
...
_Bloodbaiting_ means the use of blood or bloody fish parts to attract *sharks*. 
...
_Chumming_ means the throwing of bait or fish parts into the water to attract fish.​
Sec. 22-54. Regulation of use and conduct on the beach and water bodies.
...
(c)
_Fishing._ It shall be unlawful for any person: 
....
(2)
*While on the beach or within 2,500 feet from shore to intentionally fish for sharks or to fish by those methods commonly known as "chumming" or "bloodbaiting." *
Nothing in this section shall be construed to create a duty on the part of any county employee to prevent fishing or to warn of the presence of * sharks* in the Gulf of Mexico. 


Sec. 22-62. Penalty; fees and fines.
The board of county commissioners is authorized to set the amount of any fee or fine that is designated in this chapter by a resolution of the board and amend such resolution as the board determines is necessary. A deputy of the sheriffs office or a county code enforcement officer may issue a citation pursuant to the provisions of section 12.01.00 of the county land development code for any violation of the provisions of this section and the county may use any other lawful methods of enforcement and remedy to gain compliance with the provisions of this chapter, including those in section 1-6 of this Code. Any fees and/or fines collected pursuant to this chapter are to be remitted through the clerk of court and placed in the general fund of the board of county commissioners and the clerk of the court shall retain $10.00 from each fee or fine collected. For each violation of any section of this chapter, the county may assess a fine up to $500.00 per violation.​







​


----------



## Sooner Wing

Man am I glad that I stumbled upon this thread. Our condo is right on the line separating Okaloosa and Walton Counties. Now I know that I need to walk 50 yards east before I chunk out that head o’ Ladyfish. Thanks


----------



## Dennymac

Yeah, I found those online too. Seems pretty clear to me. I guess there is nothing wrong with hooking up a whole ladyfish, right?


----------



## lowprofile

bigtallluke said:


> When I say code enforcement I mean that South Walton literally has a code enforcement truck that rides on the beach and patrols the local beaches. It's a white Toyota tundra that says "code enforcement" on it and has the south Walton logo on it. The officers name is Jeff Mcvay that patrols at night.
> I was not at Grayton beach state park, I was on Grayton beach with my permitted vehicle. (Behind red bar)
> 
> http://www.co.walton.fl.us/DocumentCenter/Home/View/1366
> 
> Page 6 of 21 addresses fishing. Paragraph B specifically addresses shark fishing, blood baiting, and chumming. All definitions are at the top of page.
> 
> I was not aware of any rules against it either untill I was approached by Mr Mcvay that evening.


there's a lawsuit being filed against cities who have banned land based shark fishing in their jurisdiction.


----------



## bigtallluke

I think that cities banning land based shark fishing is strange and border line rediculous, but I think that trying to sue a city or county over the issue is a bit silly. I will be surprised if anything productive comes from the law suit. Hopefully it goes in fishermens favor, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Realtor

In the name of "Public Safety"..... besides if it was allowed, all it would take is one incident and someone making the statement "There was a drunk mob shark fishing here last night...... "


----------



## lowprofile

Realtor, how is it unsafe for the public if i target sharks from shore? clearly they are already here... 

Luke, its being filed by the shorebound anglers alliance. there upcoming tournaments and fund raisers being held in support of the lawsuit. 

http://www.shoreboundanglersalliance.com/


----------



## Blazerz65

When i was down their in June and going back the last week in july. I pulled up over 40 sharks in front of the topsl resort. I would have to say that for 6 to 7 of these fish a code truck drove by and for 2 of those 6 to 7 times. They actually stopped and said.... Nice Catch! LOL. They had no problem with fishing for sharks though i was under the rules. I did not blood bait, or use chum. I just used live ladies with 400lb flour and a 5 oz pryramid and a 12/0 circle. As long your not the idiot that sits in the crowd of people fishing, but just go a block or two down. They didnt care for me. Also caught my big red on a ladie to. It was a hog. If anyone wants to fish with me ill be down their sometime later this month or first week in August.


----------



## tigershark

Off topic but how do you hook a live Ladyfish and keep it alive ? they always die on me


----------



## Dennymac

Blazerz65 said:


> When i was down their in June and going back the last week in july. I pulled up over 40 sharks in front of the topsl resort. I would have to say that for 6 to 7 of these fish a code truck drove by and for 2 of those 6 to 7 times. They actually stopped and said.... Nice Catch! LOL. They had no problem with fishing for sharks though i was under the rules. I did not blood bait, or use chum. I just used live ladies with 400lb flour and a 5 oz pryramid and a 12/0 circle. As long your not the idiot that sits in the crowd of people fishing, but just go a block or two down. They didnt care for me. Also caught my big red on a ladie to. It was a hog. If anyone wants to fish with me ill be down their sometime later this month or first week in August.


I've stayed at that resort. Very cool that you caught that many sharks. I too amd wondering how you rigged the ladyfish. Did you use one hook or two? Were they alive? How big was the ladyfish? Big reds eat them too? What else?

When the time comes and I toss out a ladyfish, it will be much farther down the beach away from the people as best I can.


----------



## Dennymac

Blazerz65 said:


> When i was down their in June and going back the last week in july. I pulled up over 40 sharks in front of the topsl resort. I would have to say that for 6 to 7 of these fish a code truck drove by and for 2 of those 6 to 7 times. They actually stopped and said.... Nice Catch! LOL. They had no problem with fishing for sharks though i was under the rules. I did not blood bait, or use chum. I just used live ladies with 400lb flour and a 5 oz pryramid and a 12/0 circle. As long your not the idiot that sits in the crowd of people fishing, but just go a block or two down. They didnt care for me. Also caught my big red on a ladie to. It was a hog. If anyone wants to fish with me ill be down their sometime later this month or first week in August.


Oh, do you have any pictures and what time of day were you fishing?


----------



## Blazerz65

Dennymac said:


> I've stayed at that resort. Very cool that you caught that many sharks. I too amd wondering how you rigged the ladyfish. Did you use one hook or two? Were they alive? How big was the ladyfish? Big reds eat them too? What else?
> 
> When the time comes and I toss out a ladyfish, it will be much farther down the beach away from the people as best I can.


I used one hook with 400 lb leader, backed with 300 yards of power pro. At the start of the week, we where using 2 to 3 inches of cutbait either skippes, blues, or hardtails. And yes to the big reds. I got one 40 lb and one 32 in. And if you go back and look at my threads i think i have on dedicated to pictures. Also to the time of day. Morning 5:30-1 and aftertoon/night 4:30-9


----------



## Blazerz65

tigershark said:


> Off topic but how do you hook a live Ladyfish and keep it alive ? they always die on me


Through the back.... But it sometimes depended where for me.. Some days it was infront of their top fin or in the back.. I always seemed to get less bit offs when it was more in front. Also with a live fish i got a bite in 10 to 15 min with cut bait.. sometimes a couple hours for a hit. Always use live bait if you could.


----------



## Dennymac

Blazerz65 said:


> Through the back.... But it sometimes depended where for me.. Some days it was infront of their top fin or in the back.. I always seemed to get less bit offs when it was more in front. Also with a live fish i got a bite in 10 to 15 min with cut bait.. sometimes a couple hours for a hit. Always use live bait if you could.


What size hooks? Circle I assume?

Thanks.


----------



## Blazerz65

Dennymac said:


> What size hooks? Circle I assume?
> 
> Thanks.


12/0 but it depends what you really want to catch. I mean bigger the hook... bigger the bait you could put on... bigger the fish. I like the 12 because i caught sharks up to 6ft and got some nice reds. But you could go up bigger and possibly get one of those bulls lurking out in those first troughs


----------



## Dennymac

Blazerz65 said:


> 12/0 but it depends what you really want to catch. I mean bigger the hook... bigger the bait you could put on... bigger the fish. I like the 12 because i caught sharks up to 6ft and got some nice reds. But you could go up bigger and possibly get one of those bulls lurking out in those first troughs


My gear isn't big enough to handle the monsters. I'm just going to be at San Destin for a week vacation and am bringing a 9' Medium Rod with an Okuma ABF50 reel spooled with 15lb mono. My plan is to do some fishing with sand fleas and shrimp, but also toss out a small lady fish with a 6/0 just to see what bites. While the bait is soaking I plan on tossing Kastmaster and Gotchas for fun. I know I'm not equipped for anything real big, but the thrill is the same for me. Fishing in the surf is all I need.


----------



## Blazerz65

Dennymac said:


> My gear isn't big enough to handle the monsters. I'm just going to be at San Destin for a week vacation and am bringing a 9' Medium Rod with an Okuma ABF50 reel spooled with 15lb mono. My plan is to do some fishing with sand fleas and shrimp, but also toss out a small lady fish with a 6/0 just to see what bites. While the bait is soaking I plan on tossing Kastmaster and Gotchas for fun. I know I'm not equipped for anything real big, but the thrill is the same for me. Fishing in the surf is all I need.


Sounds like a great plan but to be honest. Anything that would hit the lady would get bit off instantly with the 15lb test. You would probably end up loosing more money from all the bite offs. My recommendation is adding a topshot with a heavier line and make a long leader. It would only cost around 15 bucks and a pack of 10/0 hooks with 25 of them is like 2 bucks. Their is Half Hitch or even closer to sandestin is the bass pro.. Just my recommendation. When throwing the spoons look for the lady and blue bait balls and you can catch 30 fish within a half hour.


----------



## lowprofile

Blazerz65 said:


> When i was down their in June and going back the last week in july. I pulled up over 40 sharks in front of the topsl resort. I would have to say that for 6 to 7 of these fish a code truck drove by and for 2 of those 6 to 7 times. They actually stopped and said.... Nice Catch! LOL. They had no problem with fishing for sharks though i was under the rules. I did not blood bait, or use chum. I just used live ladies with 400lb flour and a 5 oz pryramid and a 12/0 circle. As long your not the idiot that sits in the crowd of people fishing, but just go a block or two down. They didnt care for me. Also caught my big red on a ladie to. It was a hog. If anyone wants to fish with me ill be down their sometime later this month or first week in August.


i just looked at your reports and it looked like you were using long rods and cast baits, which is really easy to get away with over there. i do it too. 

pulling up 3 dozen little black tips on a surf rod is one thing, but having a spread of senators and landing 6-8ft bulls is another. 

plus all the swim beaches in Destin seem to have bouys everywhere. either they're swim markers or trap bouys, im not sure but they are out of control and i'd hate to wrap up on one with a fish on. its easier just to go to Fort Walton.


----------



## Blazerz65

lowprofile said:


> i just looked at your reports and it looked like you were using long rods and cast baits, which is really easy to get away with over there. i do it too.
> 
> pulling up 3 dozen little black tips on a surf rod is one thing, but having a spread of senators and landing 6-8ft bulls is another.
> 
> plus all the swim beaches in Destin seem to have bouys everywhere. either they're swim markers or trap bouys, im not sure but they are out of control and i'd hate to wrap up on one with a fish on. its easier just to go to Fort Walton.


Yeah, all my fish were in the smaller range because i dont have a yak. but i am unaware of these bouys/markers. Im only a mile walk from the state park, and have never seen one of these bouys. Im looking for in the future to possibly investing into 3 nice setups. So profile when ever you upgrade.. if you upgrade.. i would be interested in buying a setup. Just a option if you dont want your older gear goin to waste. I do know you surf fish for big sharks alot:thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile

Blazerz65 said:


> Yeah, all my fish were in the smaller range because i dont have a yak. but i am unaware of these bouys/markers. Im only a mile walk from the state park, and have never seen one of these bouys. Im looking for in the future to possibly investing into 3 nice setups. So profile when ever you upgrade.. if you upgrade.. i would be interested in buying a setup. Just a option if you dont want your older gear goin to waste. I do know you surf fish for big sharks alot:thumbsup:


you can definitely get them on the lighter/smaller gear. get a chunk of ray in the first gut just after dark and your golden. 

I probably wont be selling anything. I like the senators and just added another 9/0 to the line. I might get a Makaira someday, but thats only if i plan to fish down south where I'll need 60lbs of drag and 200lb line to keep a hammer from going under a bridge or to cuba. 

I'd recommend you get a 9/0 with a 5'6" -7ft rod rated 40-100, 40-80 or 50-100. spool it up with 500 yards of 80lb braid and fill the top with 60lb mono. you can do drops up to 300 yards with that but will be better for shorter drops in the 150yard range. you could get a 10/0 or 12/0 but they are a pain in the ass to keep redeploying and unless you have a decent yak to keep going 300-400 yards out without burning yourself out or getting flipped by swells, id stick with the 9/0 and shorter drops. its really easy to drop a big bait in the first gut by surf board, small yak, swimming it out or give a SUP guy a beer.


----------



## johnf

What do you mean"first gut" is that between the first and second sand bar?

I'm wanting to catch something smaller and edible next year.


----------



## lowprofile

you have the "wade gut" which is where the water meets the sand and drops down a couple feet and all the tourists wade around scaring the whiting. then you have the first sand bar, the "first gut" after that, the second bar, "second gut" then the third sand bar and "blue water". the third sand bar isn't usually very prominent here in Florida like it is in Texas and is usually deep enough to place baits during the day. when a rip current forms it will cut a trough through the first sand bar connecting the wade gut and first gut. fish will stack up in the first gut on either side of that rip.


----------



## Dennymac

Blazerz65 said:


> Sounds like a great plan but to be honest. Anything that would hit the lady would get bit off instantly with the 15lb test. You would probably end up loosing more money from all the bite offs. My recommendation is adding a topshot with a heavier line and make a long leader. It would only cost around 15 bucks and a pack of 10/0 hooks with 25 of them is like 2 bucks. Their is Half Hitch or even closer to sandestin is the bass pro.. Just my recommendation. When throwing the spoons look for the lady and blue bait balls and you can catch 30 fish within a half hour.


Thanks for the information. I have a spare graphite spool that came with my reel. For the Okuma ABF50 that I have, what would you recommend that I spool it with to toss out a live ladyfish? Oh, what are 'blue bait balls'? Sounds funny to ask that, but I had too.


----------



## Dennymac

lowprofile said:


> you have the "wade gut" which is where the water meets the sand and drops down a couple feet and all the tourists wade around scaring the whiting. then you have the first sand bar, the "first gut" after that, the second bar, "second gut" then the third sand bar and "blue water". the third sand bar isn't usually very prominent here in Florida like it is in Texas and is usually deep enough to place baits during the day. when a rip current forms it will cut a trough through the first sand bar connecting the wade gut and first gut. fish will stack up in the first gut on either side of that rip.


So, we are only talking like 20 yards off shore to the first gut. In fact, the deeper water isn't very far either in some places. By deeper water are you talking like chest deep or do you been deeper water?

Thanks.


----------



## johnf

Thanks for the explanation LP. How far into the gut do I need my bait? I do yak out for big fish.


Dennymac I would put 30# braid on there.


----------



## Dennymac

johnf said:


> Thanks for the explanation LP. How far into the gut do I need my bait? I do yak out for big fish.
> 
> 
> Dennymac I would put 30# braid on there.


Do you recommend a mono top shot or use a long mono shock leader? What lb test for the smaller ones I would be targeting?

Thanks.


----------



## johnf

I don't use them, because of the way I make my main leader. For the smaller sharks I might though. Probably 30-50 yards of 30-50# mono. Use a double Uni knot to join the topshot with your main line. 



 For smaller sharks I would probably get one of these. http://www.basspro.com/Malin-HardWire-Stainless-Steel-Leader/product/8581/ I would go with the 80#stuff and learn to make a haywire twist. It's not hard. Or I would get this stuff in the 60 or 90# and either attach it using figure 8 knots or crimp it. I think for smaller sharks I might just do about a 4' leader, 6/0-9/0 hook and call it good. You will want to use a swivel between your leader and your topshot.


----------



## Dennymac

johnf said:


> I don't use them, because of the way I make my main leader. For the smaller sharks I might though. Probably 30-50 yards of 30-50# mono. Use a double Uni knot to join the topshot with your main line. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5700bUkjeRs For smaller sharks I would probably get one of these. http://www.basspro.com/Malin-HardWire-Stainless-Steel-Leader/product/8581/ I would go with the 80#stuff and learn to make a haywire twist. It's not hard. Or I would get this stuff in the 60 or 90# and either attach it using figure 8 knots or crimp it. I think for smaller sharks I might just do about a 4' leader, 6/0-9/0 hook and call it good. You will want to use a swivel between your leader and your topshot.


So, 30lb braid on the spool. Do I need some mono on there first? I've read braid can slip. Then just go with a longer wire leader and just go for it.


----------



## Dennymac

johnf said:


> I don't use them, because of the way I make my main leader. For the smaller sharks I might though. Probably 30-50 yards of 30-50# mono. Use a double Uni knot to join the topshot with your main line. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5700bUkjeRs For smaller sharks I would probably get one of these. http://www.basspro.com/Malin-HardWire-Stainless-Steel-Leader/product/8581/ I would go with the 80#stuff and learn to make a haywire twist. It's not hard. Or I would get this stuff in the 60 or 90# and either attach it using figure 8 knots or crimp it. I think for smaller sharks I might just do about a 4' leader, 6/0-9/0 hook and call it good. You will want to use a swivel between your leader and your topshot.


Hey, thanks for all if the information. I really do appreciate it a lot. So much to learn and I'm loving it.


----------



## johnf

You can put some mono on first or just use some electrical tape and tie on just like you would mono. A lot of the newer reels have a rubber gasket thing on the spool. If yours has that, just tie the braid on like this. 



 You do need to use a Palomar knot for braid. 




If you've never used braid you'll need a really sharp knife to cut it or a sharp pair of nail clippers.


----------



## johnf

Dennymac said:


> Hey, thanks for all if the information. I really do appreciate it a lot. So much to learn and I'm loving it.


I learned all this stuff on here and youtube. I try to pass it on so the guys that told me don't have to tell the same thing 200 times a year. Pass it on. :thumbup:


----------



## Blazerz65

Dennymac said:


> Thanks for the information. I have a spare graphite spool that came with my reel. For the Okuma ABF50 that I have, what would you recommend that I spool it with to toss out a live ladyfish? Oh, what are 'blue bait balls'? Sounds funny to ask that, but I had too.


I looked up the spool capacity for the okuma and is 15lb for 290 yards. Personally 15lb braid probably wont be strong enough. But i would just got with powerpro or sufix and spool it all the way. Blue bait balls. Are bluefish that are schooling about 25 to 50 yards into the surf. Easy to cast to with a 1/4 oz silver spoon.


----------



## Dennymac

Blazerz65 said:


> I looked up the spool capacity for the okuma and is 15lb for 290 yards. Personally 15lb braid probably wont be strong enough. But i would just got with powerpro or sufix and spool it all the way. Blue bait balls. Are bluefish that are schooling about 25 to 50 yards into the surf. Easy to cast to with a 1/4 oz silver spoon.


I assume that I could go with 30lb braid or whatever version is close in diameter to 15lb mono, right? The reel is rated for 280yds/15lb mono.


----------



## johnf

Yes, my SS-40 says it will hold 290 yards of 10lb mono. I've got probably 275 yards of 30# braid on it.


----------



## Dennymac

johnf said:


> Yes, my SS-40 says it will hold 290 yards of 10lb mono. I've got probably 275 yards of 30# braid on it.


Thanks for the information. I will go ahead and spool my spare with the 30lb braid. Any issues with braid on a graphite spool? I will do the tape thing too.

What brand of braid do you prefer?


----------



## Blazerz65

Dennymac said:


> Thanks for the information. I will go ahead and spool my spare with the 30lb braid. Any issues with braid on a graphite spool? I will do the tape thing too.
> 
> What brand of braid do you prefer?


I dont know when your going on vacation. But power pro is the best, but also the most expensive. If you have time order it on amazon for much cheaper if not. Suffix is a good one to, but power pro you can never go wrong with.


----------



## lowprofile

actually power pro went down the drain when shimano bought it out. suffix, momoi diamond braid and toro tamer are better suited for anything more than just backing. 

i wouldn't recommend braid in the surf though.


----------



## Blazerz65

lowprofile said:


> actually power pro went down the drain when shimano bought it out. suffix, momoi diamond braid and toro tamer are better suited for anything more than just backing.
> 
> i wouldn't recommend braid in the surf though.


Really...? I mean im from Chicago and thats all we use up here. Its like your an outsider if you don't use it LOL. Why is it going down the drain?


----------



## Dennymac

lowprofile said:


> actually power pro went down the drain when shimano bought it out. suffix, momoi diamond braid and toro tamer are better suited for anything more than just backing.
> 
> i wouldn't recommend braid in the surf though.


I assume you don't recommend it because of the abrasion issue with sand and such?


----------



## Yakavelli

I've had no problems with power pro or it's use in the surf...


----------



## Blazerz65

When Denny brought up the abrasion i thought back to when i was down their. I did have an issue not with the whole line but after a day or two the first 6ft of line i would cut off. I assume that part of the line is what has the most contact with sand. So i could see L.P.'s point on why it might not be good for "surf" fishing.


----------



## HappyHourHero

I have personally not had any problems with braid in the surf yet. I do run about 30-40 yards of 80lb mono topshot though.


----------



## Blazerz65

HappyHourHero said:


> I have personally not had any problems with braid in the surf yet. I do run about 30-40 yards of 80lb mono topshot though.


What is the benefit of running a topshot?


----------



## HappyHourHero

Blazerz65 said:


> What is the benefit of running a topshot?


Shock absorption and abrasion resistance.


----------



## johnf

Dennymac said:


> Thanks for the information. I will go ahead and spool my spare with the 30lb braid. Any issues with braid on a graphite spool? I will do the tape thing too.
> 
> What brand of braid do you prefer?


I used this http://stores.ebay.com/Luckyfishing-tackle168/_i.html?_nkw=braid&submit=Search&_sid=864126230

It gets some really good reviews. I've not had any problems with it at all other than knots, but that's my fault. I put 10# on a Penn Sargus 3000 and have fished the heck out of it all summer in salt and freshwater.


----------



## lowprofile

Dennymac said:


> I assume you don't recommend it because of the abrasion issue with sand and such?



yes, especially when shark fishing and dropping/casting 100 yards or more. the first couple trips might go well but you'll start losing fish and getting mysterious break offs. braid consists of multiple fibers tightly wound a braided together to make a line, one small fiber tears and it weakens that spot. when stressed the other 599 fibers cant keep up with the 600 around them and start to tear one by one. sitting on the sand, a shell or just grains of sand can tear through braid in seconds. also a good idea not to run hollow braid or hollow dacron out past the first bar. a grain of sand can get in it and tear it up from the inside out. 

mono is still susceptible to abrasion but will last much longer and is a hell of a lot cheaper than replacing braid when it gets worn.


----------



## Dennymac

lowprofile said:


> yes, especially when shark fishing and dropping/casting 100 yards or more. the first couple trips might go well but you'll start losing fish and getting mysterious break offs. braid consists of multiple fibers tightly wound a braided together to make a line, one small fiber tears and it weakens that spot. when stressed the other 599 fibers cant keep up with the 600 around them and start to tear one by one. sitting on the sand, a shell or just grains of sand can tear through braid in seconds. also a good idea not to run hollow braid or hollow dacron out past the first bar. a grain of sand can get in it and tear it up from the inside out.
> 
> mono is still susceptible to abrasion but will last much longer and is a hell of a lot cheaper than replacing braid when it gets worn.


 
I have a question. My reel (Okuma ABF-50) is rated for a max of 15lb mono (at least that is what the spool says). How smart or dumb is it to increase that to say 20lb? Will that really cause a problem for the reel and its performance? I would like to have some heavier stuff on hand if needed. The rod I'm using can handle the line. 

Thanks.


----------



## Blazerz65

johnf said:


> I used this http://stores.ebay.com/Luckyfishing-tackle168/_i.html?_nkw=braid&submit=Search&_sid=864126230
> 
> It gets some really good reviews. I've not had any problems with it at all other than knots, but that's my fault. I put 10# on a Penn Sargus 3000 and have fished the heck out of it all summer in salt and freshwater.


Man that stuff is a good price! What do you mean you have knot problems. Is it hard to tie a knot or do they slip. Also do they come in sizes bigger than 300 meters?


----------



## lowprofile

Dennymac said:


> I have a question. My reel (Okuma ABF-50) is rated for a max of 15lb mono (at least that is what the spool says). How smart or dumb is it to increase that to say 20lb? Will that really cause a problem for the reel and its performance? I would like to have some heavier stuff on hand if needed. The rod I'm using can handle the line.
> 
> Thanks.


you can put as heavy of line you want on a reel. its built with a certain amount of max drag. increasing the line size wont increase the max pressure you can apply. i can put 200lb braid on my 12/0 but im still only going to get 30lb of drag...


----------



## johnf

Oops


----------



## johnf

Blazerz65 said:


> Man that stuff is a good price! What do you mean you have knot problems. Is it hard to tie a knot or do they slip. Also do they come in sizes bigger than 300 meters?


The light stuff is really limp and when you make a bad cast or flip your bait on the rod tip it tangles. Mono does the same thing but with the smaller diameter its harder to untie. The 10# stuff is tiny. I've only had to cut it once or twice and. After getting used to it i don't do it often. I've not had any issues with that on the 30# stuff.

It does come in 500 and 1000 meter spools to, you just have to wade through ebay to find it. I did find 70# in 500 yards on Amazon for $15.


----------



## Blazerz65

johnf said:


> The light stuff is really limp and when you make a bad cast or flip your bait on the rod tip it tangles. Mono does the same thing but with the smaller diameter its harder to untie. The 10# stuff is tiny. I've only had to cut it once or twice and. After getting used to it i don't do it often. I've not had any issues with that on the 30# stuff.
> 
> It does come in 500 and 1000 meter spools to, you just have to wade through ebay to find it. I did find 70# in 500 yards on Amazon for $15.


So your saying the heavier stuff is as good as a name brand. Like 30 pound and up and the smaller isnt as good?


----------



## johnf

Blazerz65 said:


> So your saying the heavier stuff is as good as a name brand. Like 30 pound and up and the smaller isnt as good?


No, I'm saying light braid is really small and hard to untangle. If you wiff a cast or are handling any pole with loose line on it it's going to tangle. The light braid is just really small and I don't wear reading glasses while fishing so it's hard to get out. Every issue I've had with it was pilot error.


----------



## Blazerz65

johnf said:


> No, I'm saying light braid is really small and hard to untangle. If you wiff a cast or are handling any pole with loose line on it it's going to tangle. The light braid is just really small and I don't wear reading glasses while fishing so it's hard to get out. Every issue I've had with it was pilot error.


I guess the real question is. Is it worth buying?


----------



## johnf

Blazerz65 said:


> I guess the real question is. Is it worth buying?


I've only been using it since April, but I'm going to put it on my next shark reel. I'll put 500 yards of 70# test on the bottom and then fill it up with 50# mono. I figure with the reel I'm planning on I can get another 200 yards or so of mono on top of it the braid. That will give me more than enough line for what I need.


----------



## Blazerz65

johnf said:


> I've only been using it since April, but I'm going to put it on my next shark reel. I'll put 500 yards of 70# test on the bottom and then fill it up with 50# mono. I figure with the reel I'm planning on I can get another 200 yards or so of mono on top of it the braid. That will give me more than enough line for what I need.


Do you have it on any of your smaller reals like 4000 spinners? Im debating to buy like 1000m of 20lb and 1000m of 50 lb for my 8000 reels.


----------



## johnf

Blazerz65 said:


> Do you have it on any of your smaller reals like 4000 spinners? Im debating to buy like 1000m of 20lb and 1000m of 50 lb for my 8000 reels.


Yes, I've got about 275 yards of 10# on a Penn Sargus 3000, roughly what the box says it will hold and nearly a whole spool of 30# braid on a cabelas salt striker SS40 which says it will hold 260 yards of 12# mono.


----------



## Blazerz65

johnf said:


> Yes, I've got about 275 yards of 10# on a Penn Sargus 3000, roughly what the box says it will hold and nearly a whole spool of 30# braid on a cabelas salt striker SS40 which says it will hold 260 yards of 12# mono.


Have you ever had any breakoffs due to the line? Im not saying breakoffs like bad knots or abrasion. Just breakoffs in general because the line was just manufactured bad?


----------



## johnf

No. I got hung up with the 30# line a couple weeks ago kayak fishing for bass and had to cut the line. I nearly dumped my boat trying to break it. I had the line wrapped around my paddle giving it everything I had and it wouldn't budge. I have trimmed the 10# line once due to abrasion, but that was after 2 months of fishing and I only cut a few feet off.


----------



## Blazerz65

johnf said:


> No. I got hung up with the 30# line a couple weeks ago kayak fishing for bass and had to cut the line. I nearly dumped my boat trying to break it. I had the line wrapped around my paddle giving it everything I had and it wouldn't budge. I have trimmed the 10# line once due to abrasion, but that was after 2 months of fishing and I only cut a few feet off.


Have you experienced that any of the color lines are better than the other. Like is the yellow stronger than the orange or purple?


----------



## johnf

Blazerz65 said:


> Have you experienced that any of the color lines are better than the other. Like is the yellow stronger than the orange or purple?


Just got two spools. The 30# is Yellow and the 10# is orange. Not really enough information or experience to say.


----------

